# Vodafone - Massive DSL Probleme



## spectrumizer (29. März 2013)

Wer ist im Raum Berlin / Brandenburg bei Vodafone DSL-Kunde und hat ebenfalls zu Abendstunden, an Wochenenden oder an Feiertagen massive DSL-Probleme?

Bei mir zieht sich das nun schon seit Oktober 2012 hin. Zu Beginn der Abendstunden, so gegen 16:30-17:00 Uhr merke ich, wie die Leitung des Internets immer langsamer wurde. Umso später der Abend wurde, umso massiver war der Leistungseinbruch. Und dann nachts, ab 23:00 / 0:00 Uhr normalisiert sich's wieder. An Wochenenden oder Feiertagen sind diese Probleme sogar ganztägig zu beobachten.

Diverse Ping- und Speedtests ergaben dann, dass mein 6MBit Anschluss nur noch 1MBit und weniger Datendurchsatz lieferte. Zu Spitzenzeiten liefert die Leitung gerade mal 180kBit (von 6MBit).

Die Ping-Zeiten sind standardmäßig bei meinem Anschluss 50-60ms. In den Zeiten der Probleme sind sie jedoch bei 250-300ms, zu Spitzenzeiten zwischen 500-600ms. Also ein Datenpaket benötigt über eine halbe Sekunde, bis es durch die Vodafone-Leitungen (bzw. durch den VF Backbone) beim Server ankommt und bis die Antwort vom Server dann wieder bei mir ist. Absolut unakzeptabel in der heutigen Zeit!

Seit Beginn der Probleme habe ich die Vodafone-Hotline mit Störungsmeldungen genervt. Alle Maßnahmen, die ergriffen oder vorgeschlagen wurden, verliefen fruchtlos. Es gibt bis heute keine Besserung. Teilweise darf man sich dann auch mal von der Hotline anhören, dass man ein kompromittiertes WLAN habe oder einen trojanerversuchten Rechner. Das ist natürlich quatsch. WLAN ist bei mir nur an, wenn ich's brauche. Sonst gehe ich mit allen Geräten per LAN ins Netz. Es ist auch bei allen Endgeräten, die ich hier zur Verfügung habe, das gleiche (PC, Laptop, Smartphone (WLAN), Tablet, MacBook, ...). Auch wenn ich die EasyBox vom Netz nehme und stattdessen einen normalen Splitter und DSL-Modem dranhänge und dann per LAN den Laptop oder das MacBook dranhänge, ists genau das gleiche Bild: Mieser Ping, unterirdische Downloadwerte. Auch wenn ich dann meinen simyo-Surfstick dranstecke und damit online gehe, habe ich auf einen Schlag 7MBit und einen Ping zw. 30-40ms. Nur leider habe ich da keine Flatrate ...  ... Es ist also definitiv ein Überlastungsproblem bei Vodafone.

Im Februar 2013 habe ich dann über einen Anwalt ein fristloses Sonderkündigungsrecht erwirkt, da Vodafone gemäß §314 Abs 1 BGB Vertragsbruch begeht. Dies wurde dem Anwalt auch recht schnell (schriftlich) bestätigt. Leider findet der Provider-Wechsel erst am 15.04. statt. Ich muss also noch über 2 Wochen den Mist mit Vodafone ertragen.

Und heute, ein halbes Jahr später, am Karfreitag 2013, sind diese Probleme immernoch nicht behoben. Von 6MBit liefert mein Anschluss mir, den ganzen Tag schon, nur noch 180KBit. Der Ping, der normal zwischen 50-60ms ist, liegt nun ebenfalls den ganzen Tag schon zwischen 400-700ms. Sinnvolle Nutzung des Internets ist unmöglich. Online-Games datteln geht schon seit Monaten nicht mehr ... Einfach nur zum *piep* ...

Das Vodafone-Kundenforum ist voll von Beiträgen, die auf diesen Mangel hinweisen. Jedoch passiert seitens Vodafone nichts, sondern die schiebt es auf die Telekom.

https://forum.vodafo...cht/td-p/324432

https://forum.vodafo...sam/td-p/275556

https://forum.vodafo...DSL/td-p/371438 

https://forum.vodafo...-an/td-p/366150

Daher meine Frage von oben nochmal: Wer ist im Raum Berlin / Brandenburg bei Vodafone DSL-Kunde und hat ebenfalls zu Abendstunden, an Wochenenden oder an Feiertagen massive DSL-Probleme?


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2013)

Die Probleme habe ich selber nicht, da ich Telekom-Kunde bin. Kenne das aber schon von einigen Arbeitskollegen, die genau von den gleichen Problemen berichten. Nicht nur bei DSL sondern auch im Mobilfunk-Bereich. Bei starker Nutzung des Mobilfunks z.B. Silvester gibt es da die gleichen Probleme.
Vodafone scheint hier einfach nun das allernötigste bereit zu stellen. Bei stärkerer Nutzung reichen die Kapazitäten nicht mehr aus. 
Die wollen Geld sparen, leider auf Kosten der Kunden. Klar, so wie Vodafone schieben es immer alle auf die Telekom, aber die stellen halt auch nur soviel Kapazität bereit, wie der Mieter bereit ist dafür zu zahlen.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. März 2013)

Ja, das absurde ist auch: Nachbarn sind bei Telekom, sogar mit 16MBit und die haben eine Topleitung, Full Speed und 'n Ping von 30-40ms. VF stellt mir hier jedoch nur 6MBit zur Verfügung mit 'ner extrem mangelhaften Qualität. Begründung von 'nem Telekom-Techniker, der mal hier war um die Leitung zu checken: Es wurde von VF einfach kein größeres Kontingent gemietet.

Hab jetzt auch zur Telekom gewechselt, auch mit 16MBit. Kanns garnicht mehr erwarten ...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. März 2013)

Dann mal viel Spass wenn die Telekom evtl. doch ihre Pläne umsetzt und dein monatliches Volumen beschränkt:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Deutsche-Telekom-erwaegt-Volumendrosselung-bei-DSL-1828179.html

also ich persönlich würde im Moment keinen Telekom Vertrag abschliessen bis es da Verbindliche aussagen gibt...davon abgesehen das ich der Telekom schon vor 10 Jahren den Rücken gekehrt hab und bestimmt nicht wieder zu denen zurück will...oder überhaupt jemals wieder DSL will ;-)


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2013)

Lilith schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spass wenn die Telekom evtl. doch ihre Pläne umsetzt und dein monatliches Volumen beschränkt:


Ja und?
Früher als es nur Modems gab und die ersten DSL-Anschlüsse, da war es nicht anders.
Davon mal abgesehen. Wenn die Telekom das so umsetzt, kannst du davon ausgehen, das die anderen nachziehen werden. Somit wäre es dann egal bei welchem Provider du bist. Und mal ganz ehrlich. Warum sollten z.B. bei einer 16MBit-Leitung ein Volumen von 50GB nicht ausreichen? 
Klar für Leute die voll auf diese Cloud-Dienste abfahren kann das natürlich schon mal ein bisschen eng werden, aber im Mobilfunk-Bereich beschwert sich ja auch keiner darüber obwohl LTE mittlerweile schon schneller ist als 90% aller Festnetzleitungen ist. Für den normalen User reicht das aber vollkommen, denn schliesslich wird das Volumen nicht beschränkt, sondern nur die Geschwindigkeit.

Edit:
Aber das ganze hat eigentlich einen ganz anderen Hintergrund. Die größten Datenschleudern sind solche Seiten wie YouTube und die wollen sie dann in der 2. Phase auch zur Kasse bitten. Die verbrauchen täglich soviel Datenvolumen, wie eine Kleinstadt in einem ganzen Jahr nicht braucht.


spectrumizer schrieb:


> Begründung von 'nem Telekom-Techniker, der mal hier war um die Leitung zu checken: Es wurde von VF einfach kein größeres Kontingent gemietet.


Na das bestätigt ja nur meine Aussage von oben.^^


----------



## spectrumizer (29. März 2013)

Lilith schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Spass wenn die Telekom evtl. doch ihre Pläne umsetzt und dein monatliches Volumen beschränkt:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/...SL-1828179.html
> 
> also ich persönlich würde im Moment keinen Telekom Vertrag abschliessen bis es da Verbindliche aussagen gibt...davon abgesehen das ich der Telekom schon vor 10 Jahren den Rücken gekehrt hab und bestimmt nicht wieder zu denen zurück will...oder überhaupt jemals wieder DSL will ;-)


Ich bin auch seit 7-8 Jahren Mannesmann / Arcor / Vodafone Kunde und war bisher immer zufrieden. Aber wie schon gesagt: Seit einem halben Jahr diese massiven Probleme. Selbst jetzt im Augenblick liegt mein Ping immernoch jenseits der 400er Marke und das schon den ganzen Tag. Und ich prophezeihe dir: Das ganze Wochenende wirds genauso sein. Und das ist einfach nur zum K.... Ich hab schon seit Monaten nichts mehr gezockt, weil ich tagsüber meistens im Büro bin und arbeite und wenn ich dann abends nach Hause komme ist die Leitung so im Ar... dass sich zocken mit 'nem Ping von 300ms garnicht erst lohnt ... Und am Wochenende / Feiertagen siehts genauso aus. 

Über Volumendrosselung bzw. "unechte" Flate mache ich mir da weniger Gedanken. Ich persönlich bin kein "Power-User". Bei mir muss nur der Ping stimmen und ich schaue mir höchstens mal abundzu einen Film über Maxdome an (was aber im letzten halben Jahr auch flachgefallen ist). Soll mir eigentlich auch ganz recht sein, da solche Überlastungsprobleme, wie sie derzeit bei VF vorherrschen, erst durch solche Datenschleudern entstehen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. März 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ja und?


Der perfekte Telekomkunde 




Dagonzo schrieb:


> Früher als es nur Modems gab und die ersten DSL-Anschlüsse, da war es nicht anders.



Also deswegen zurück in die Steinzeit des Internets weil es früher auch so war?




Dagonzo schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen. Wenn die Telekom das so umsetzt, kannst du davon ausgehen, das die anderen nachziehen werden. Somit wäre es dann egal bei welchem Provider du bist.



Das glaube ich kaum, vor allem da das nichts bringt weil man heutzutage Bandbreite einkauft und nicht Volumen, wenn die Bandbreite jetzt nicht reicht für die User die angeschlossen sind dann reicht sie auch dann nicht. Die anderen Anbieter zahlen für jeden Anschluss den selben Betrag an die Telekom + die Bandbreite die man für die Anschlüsse braucht, mit andeen Worten für 5 Anschlüsse mit 16MBit braucht man eine Bandbreite von 5*16MBit, um Engpässe wie den vom TE beschriebenen entgegenzuwirken.

Aber wie gesagt ich hab kein DSL und will auch nie wieder welches, und schon gar nicht mehr bei der Telekom oder bei einem Anbieter der von der Telekominfrastruktur abhängig ist...



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und mal ganz ehrlich. Warum sollten z.B. bei einer 16MBit-Leitung ein Volumen von 50GB nicht ausreichen?



Mal ganz ehrlich, du lebst aber schon im hier und jetzt? Dir ist schon aufgefallen das alles was man macht meistens mit Downloads verbunden ist und einen schnellen Internetzugang erfordert. Egal ob du dir einen Film ansehen willst in einer Onlinevideothek oder ob du dir ein neus Spiel kaufst um es bei Steam zu laden. Also lädst du 1 Spiel bei Steam und schaust 2 Filme an, nebenher spielst du noch ein par MMOs die ständig Patche ziehen, und das wars dann für den Monat...und jetzt sag nicht das muss man nicht nutzen, sicher im Moment ginge es auch noch anders, aber es wird leider immer mehr. In ein paar Jahren, lass es 5-10 sein, ist das unausweichlich dann bleibt dir nichts anderes mehr übrig. Ist ja nicht so das die meisten der User dass wollte sonderen das die Konzeren (auch die Telekom!) einen dorthin treiben und wollen das man alles nur noch direkt aus dem Internet lädt...




Dagonzo schrieb:


> Klar für Leute die voll auf diese Cloud-Dienste abfahren kann das natürlich schon mal ein bisschen eng werden, aber im Mobilfunk-Bereich beschwert sich ja auch keiner darüber obwohl LTE mittlerweile schon schneller ist als 90% aller Festnetzleitungen ist. Für den normalen User reicht das aber vollkommen, denn schliesslich wird das Volumen nicht beschränkt, sondern nur die Geschwindigkeit.



...und mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 384kbit/s machst du genau was? Würden sie jetzt sagen sie drosseln auf 2 oder 3 MBit/s würde man ja noch sagen das sei vernünftig...aber man drosselt lieber radikal so dass der Internetsanschluss praktisch nicht mehr vernünftig nutzbar ist...viel Spass damit...

Davon abgesehen ist LTE der größt Dreck den es gibt, was soll man mit 100MBit wenn man das Datenvolumen in 30 Minuten aufgebraucht hat und dann nur noch mit einer Geschwindigkeit unterwegs ist die man bestenfalls mit einem alten Modem vergleiche kann? Toll das die Telekom dafür so groß Werbung macht was man damit so alles machen kann, nur dass das alles nur für 30 Minuten im Monat geht sollten sie dazusagen. Was machst du mit einem Smartphone mit dem du praktisch nichts mehr machen kannst als Mails abrufen wenn das Volumen weg ist? Wo sind dann die vollmundigen Versprechungen aus der Telekomwerbung?




Dagonzo schrieb:


> Edit:
> Aber das ganze hat eigentlich einen ganz anderen Hintergrund. Die größten Datenschleudern sind solche Seiten wie YouTube und die wollen sie dann in der 2. Phase auch zur Kasse bitten. Die verbrauchen täglich soviel Datenvolumen, wie eine Kleinstadt in einem ganzen Jahr nicht braucht.



Das ganze hat damit zu tun, das die Telekom andere Anbieter, sei es nun Streaming oder andere Cloud Dienste ausbremst um seine eigenen Dienst (Entertain, etc....) zu bevorzugen und dem Kunde aufzuzwingen wenn er eine unbegrenzte Verfügbarkeit haben will. Natürlich wird das transferierte Volumen der eigenen Dienst nicht angerechnet auf das inkl. Volumen....und dadurch das man die anderen mit der Drosselung blockiert aber die eigenen Dienst weiterhin die Leitung zublasen spart man natürlich massig Bandbreite und schleudert weniger Daten als die die man drosselt.

Das die Telekom damit grob gegen die Netzneutralität verstößt indem sie ihre Dienst bevorzugt (der Traffic von denen zählt dann ja nicht zu dem Volumen das man hat) und nur die der anderen Anbieter und dafür dann abkassieren will wollen wir jetzt mal aussen vor lassen.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. März 2013)

Bitte diskutiert entspannt. Es gibt kein Grund, hektisch oder persönlich zu werden. Danke. 




Lilith schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt ich hab kein DSL und will auch nie wieder welches, und schon gar nicht mehr bei der Telekom oder bei einem Anbieter der von der Telekominfrastruktur abhängig ist...



Was nutzt du denn dann? Neben DSL, VDSL, LTE, Satellit und Mobil (UMTS & Co) gibts ja da nicht mehr viel ...?


----------



## Saji (29. März 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was nutzt du denn dann? Neben DSL, VDSL, LTE, Satellit und Mobil (UMTS & Co) gibts ja da nicht mehr viel ...?



Steinmodem mit Holzofen. Sollte das Feuerholz mal ausgehen liegt dem Steinmodem ein Aufziehschlüssel bei um die Notfallfeder zu spannen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. März 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bitte diskutiert entspannt. Es gibt kein Grund, hektisch oder persönlich zu werden. Danke.



Hatte nicht vor persönlich zu werden, falls dass so rüberkam dann sorry 




spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was nutzt du denn dann? Neben DSL, VDSL, LTE, Satellit und Mobil (UMTS & Co) gibts ja da nicht mehr viel ...?



Derzeit hab ich Kabel-Internet, und bin seit nun ca. 8 Jahren sehr zufrieden damit, keine Port sperren, keine Zwangsdrosselungen und die Bandbreite die ich gekauft habe steht mir praktisch immer zur Verfügung (zumindest bei meinem Anbieter/Gebiet) so dass ich bisher keinerlei Engpässe zu verzeichnen hatte. Ganz im Gegensatz zu DSL bei dem ich immer nur Probleme hatte egal mit welchem Anbieter.

Ich will jetzt ja garnicht jeden Monat 24/7 saugen, darum geht es mir gar nicht, dafür fehlt mir die Lust wie auch die Zeit (und bei 100Mbit auch der Platz um das alles zu lagern ;-)). Ich möchte aber auch nicht gezwungen sein mir überlegen zu müssen ob ich mir das eine Spiel/Update noch laden kann ohne dann befürchten zu müssen den Rest des Monats nur noch mit Modemgeschwindigkeit unterwegs zu sein. In einem Monat brauche ich vielleicht nur wenige GB, im nächsten dafür ein paar hundert weil viele neue Spiele erscheinen, es interessante Filme gibt oder weil ich eben einige LinuxVMs installiert hab um verschiedenes für die Arbeit zu testen.

Fakt ist das die Firmen wollen das man immer mehr in die Cloud verlagert und seine Daten dort speichert, auch die Telekom wirbt da massiv dafür. Ausserdem wirbt die Telekom immer mit höheren Bandbreiten, nicht zuletzt mit ihren neuen Glasfaseranschlüssen, mit denen man dann auch HD Filme streamen kann und Spiele schneller laden kann (wird ja auch alles von der Telekom angeboten). Wie kann es dann sein dass man auf der einen Seite die User in diese Richtung zwingt und dann auf der anderen Seite ankommt und das zur Verfügung stehende Kontingent dafür begrenzen will und somit das ganz Konzept ad absurdum führt?


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2013)

Das wird eine ganz einfache Geschichte werden. Die ganzen Berichte über die Begrenzung die die Telekom plant wird erst der Anfang sein. In der Zukunft wird es halt diese Drosselung mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit geben. 
Wer das Netz stärker nutzen möchte, zahlt dann eben extra mal einen Monat was dafür. Beispielsweise 50GB für 5 Euro im Monat und kann damit die Drosselung umgehen. Irgendwie muss die Infrastruktur halt erst mal geschaffen werden und von alleine finanziert sie sich nun mal nicht. 
Wer glaubt das die Technik eigentlich immer billiger werden muss, der denkt ein bisschen zu naiv.
Im Moment ist natürlich Kabel noch eine gute (die beste) Alternative. Mit der Betonung auf "noch". Irgendwo müssen die Daten aber erst mal ins Kabelnetz gelangen, nur wie sie dort hinkommen fragt sich scheinbar keiner, weil es so selbstverständlich wie "Wasser aus Wand" ist. Aber auch da wird sich einiges in der Zukunft ändern. Viele werden sich noch richtig wundern.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. März 2013)

Lilith schrieb:


> Derzeit hab ich Kabel-Internet [...]


Stimmt, hab ich vergessen.  Bei meiner letzten Adresse, wo ich gewohnt hab, hatte ich das auch. Kabel-Deutschland, 32MBit. Lief auch immer super. Nur dann umgezogen und hier "draussen" gabs das nicht.

PS: 22:20 Uhr, Ping normalisiert sich nun wieder. Derzeit bei 90-120ms. Damit kann man leben ... Und vorallem zocken.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Nur dann umgezogen und hier "draussen" gabs das nicht.


Tja das ist auch so ein Problem. Kabel gibt es praktisch in kleineren Städten unter 10.000 Einwohner so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. März 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das wird eine ganz einfache Geschichte werden. Die ganzen Berichte über die Begrenzung die die Telekom plant wird erst der Anfang sein. In der Zukunft wird es halt diese Drosselung mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit geben.



Wenn es die Drosselung geben wird, dann wird Deutschland noch mehr zum Internet-Entwicklunsland als es jetzt schon ist. Am besten steigen wir dann wieder auf Bleistift, Papier und Briefpost um. Verschickenen von Disketten und CDs könnten wieder eine Renaisance erleben 




Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wer das Netz stärker nutzen möchte, zahlt dann eben extra mal einen Monat was dafür. Beispielsweise 50GB für 5 Euro im Monat und kann damit die Drosselung umgehen. Irgendwie muss die Infrastruktur halt erst mal geschaffen werden und von alleine finanziert sie sich nun mal nicht.



Du meinst die User müssen für übertragenes Volumen zahlen für das die Telekom selber nichts zahlt da sie nur für die Bandbreite zahlt und nicht für das übertragene Volumen?

Wenn die Telekom ein Peering mit einem anderen Anbieter hat mit (mal fiktiven)100GBit/s dann darf sie dort 100GBit/s 24/7 übertragen ohne Beschränkung des Volumens, und die Kosten sind unabhängig von dem Volumen das Übertrage wird. Und für 50GB willst du 5&#8364; zahlen wo die Telekom runtergerechnet vielleicht nur im Centbereich pro TB zahlt? So großzügige Kunden hätte ich auch gerne 



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wer glaubt das die Technik eigentlich immer billiger werden muss, der denkt ein bisschen zu naiv.



Früher hat mich ein 8086 IBM Pc mit 640kB RAM noch 12000DM gekostet....hmmmich frage mich ob heutzutage noch jemande einen PC für ca. 6000&#8364; kaufen würde mit dieser Leistung...




Dagonzo schrieb:


> Im Moment ist natürlich Kabel noch eine gute Alternative. Mit der Betonung auf "noch". Irgendwo müssen die Daten aber erst mal ins Kabelnetz gelangen, nur wie sie dort hinkommen fragt sich scheinbar keiner, weil es so selbstverständlich wie "Wasser aus Wand" ist. Aber auch da wird sich einiges in der Zukunft ändern. Viele werden sich noch richtig wundern.



Siehe oben. Die Daten im Kabel kommen genauso dorthin wie bei der Telekom, mit Peeringabkommen zwischen verschiedenen Backbone Anbietern an einem Tranfer/Übergabepunkt wie z.B. dem DECIX. Natürlich muss die Bandbreit mit der Größe des eingnen Netzes wachsen um bei steigender Userzahl keine Engpässe zu haben, aber welches Volumen insgesamt da letztendlich durchläuft juckt dabei eigentlich weniger.


----------



## Xidish (29. März 2013)

vorweg ...

Die Machenschaften von Kabel-Deutschland, Vodafone & Co unterstütze ich nie wieder.
Probleme und mangelnden Support sowie Abzockversuche durfte ich bei beiden Anbietern erleben -
und dann einen noch nicht mal aus den Verträgen lassen.

Kabel hatte ich damals schon 1996 in einem ca 300 &#8364;inwohner-Dörfchen.

Und das mit der evtl. zukünftigen Drosselung halt ich für einen verfrühten Aprilscherz,
da die Tendenz genau andersrum aussieht - irgendwie auch logisch - da immer mehr über das Netz läuft.
Genau deshalb werden die Netze auch immer weiter ausgebaut 

Ich bin schon länger bei der Telekom und bin sehr zufrieden, habe sogar fast den ganzen Datenverkehr, wie er im Angebot steht und das konstant (wahr sogar schon höher als das angebot lautete).
Auch die Wartungsarbeiten liegen scheinbar in einer sehr guten Zeit, da ich sie kaum merke (und ja es gibt sie) und mit dem Service bin ich recht zufrieden.

Und sie behandeln mich wie einen wirklichen Kunden, also fair, 
obwohl ich damals hohe Schulden bei denen hatte, die sie mir in einem Vergleich sogar halbierten.

Von all diesen Möchtgerne-Anbietern, die nur das Geschäft widdern, Kunden fangen & anschließend bes***** -
und wenn es mal nicht läuft, die Schuld auf ihren "Vermieter" Telekom schieben -
halte ich grundsätzlich nichts.

ps. Auch 1&1 reiht sich so langsam zu den beiden o.G.

gn8 & Frohe Ostern Euch!


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2013)

Lilith schrieb:


> Und für 50GB willst du 5€ zahlen wo die Telekom runtergerechnet vielleicht nur im Centbereich pro TB zahlt? So großzügige Kunden hätte ich auch gerne
> 
> 
> 
> Früher hat mich ein 8086 IBM Pc mit 640kB RAM noch 12000DM gekostet....hmmmich frage mich ob heutzutage noch jemande einen PC für ca. 6000€ kaufen würde mit dieser Leistung...


Das für 50GB und 5 Euro ist nur ein Beispiel. So wird es aber kommen. Früher hat man für die Zeit bezahlt, in Zukunft geht das alles über Volumen.

Dein Vergleich mit dem PC von damals und einen von heute hinkt wohl etwas. Zum einen haben solche Computer nur Firmen gekauft und keine Privatpersonen, zum anderen ist heute nicht mehr soviel Handarbeit in einem PC. Wo früher 100 Stück am Tag gefertigt wurden sind es heute 10.000 oder deutlich mehr. Hier macht es halt die Masse.
Beim verlegen von Kabeln, betreiben der Server, Sicherheitsysteme und was sonst noch für die ganze Infrastruktur benötigt wird sieht das wohl etwas anders aus. Hier bedeutet mehr Masse gleichzeitg auch mehr Kosten. Ein Datenknoten den die Telekom vor 10 Jahren nutzte existiert heute gar nichts mehr, weil es komplett durch neuere Technik ersetzt werden musste und gleichzeitig noch zwei neue Datenzentren ans Netz gegangen sind um Engpässe abzufangen.
Und das Volumen ist schon wichtig, denn betrachtet man so den Schnitt der letzten 10-15 Jahre muss alle 2 Jahre die Kapazität mehr als verdopplt oder verdreifacht werden. Wer bezahlt das ganze, wenn wieder mal ein paar tausend Kilometer Kabel durch den Atlantik gelegt werden müssen? Oder wenn wieder mal in der Strasse nebenan ein paar neue Glasfaserkabel gelegt werden müssen, weil die alten nicht mehr ausreichen? Mit dem einfachen ADSL-Modem das es vor 10 Jahren gab, kannst du heute keine Leitung mehr nutzen wenn sie mehr als 8Mbit benötigt. Die Technik erneuert sich das alle paar Jahre komplett neu und so wie es aussieht dreht sich die Schraube auch immer schneller. 
Bis zum Jahr 2020, so hatte ich das letztes Jahr mal irgendwo gelesen, wird eine hohe dreistellige Millardensumme in die Infrastruktur allein in Deutschland gesteckt werden müssen, damit nicht alles zusammenbricht.
Das Kabelnetz selbst hat noch viel Kapazität nach oben. So gab es ja schon erfolgreiche Tests mit Übertragungsraten vom mehr als 1,6GBit. Aber wenn das Kabel wirklich mal so schnell ist und auch viel mehr Daten durchlaufen, musst du natürlich erst mal die Technik haben um das Kabelnetz damit auch "füttern" zu können.


----------



## Legendary (30. März 2013)

Warum zum Teufel wurde mein Beitrag gelöscht?!

Dann sag ichs halt so:

Ich finds unter aller Kanone wenn jemand in der heutigen Zeit meint, dass 50 GB Downloadvolumen im Monat ausreichend für einen DSL 16.000 Anschluss sind.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Warum zum Teufel wurde mein Beitrag gelöscht?!



Dein Beitrag wurde gelöscht, weil das Bild beleidigend war. Deine Meinung in Ehren, aber man muss nicht in die unterste Schublade greifen, wenn man Meinungsverschiedenheiten hat. Ganz einfach.

Und ich glaube Dagonzo ging es nicht um 50GB Downloadvolumen im Monat, sondern um 50GB extra, die man im Falle einer Drosselung dazubuchen könnte.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich finds unter aller Kanone wenn jemand in der heutigen Zeit meint, dass 50 GB Downloadvolumen im Monat ausreichend für einen DSL 16.000 Anschluss sind.


Ja schon klar. Für die Power-User hat das nicht mal gereicht wenn sie eine 1Mbit-Leitung hatten. Aber Hauptsache noch eine zwei oder drei TB-Festplatte um das gesaugte alles noch speichern zu können. Wenn man mal die doch noch relativ kleine Gruppe aussen vor lässt, dann reicht das allemal aus. Die meisten nutzen das Internet doch nur zum surfen oder um die Farbe ihres letzten Dünnfiffs anderen Nutzern von Facebook und Co. mitzuteilen.
Wenn man sowas wie Maxdome benutzt wegen Filme usw. dann gibt es auch andere Lösungen. Bei meinem T-Home Entertain zählt IPTV auch nicht zum normalen Datenvolumen dazu.


----------



## myadictivo (30. März 2013)

kann man das datenvolumen irgendwo ablesen ? vll im router ?
wir haben hier z.b. im moment noch dsl2k, weil es mehr nicht gibt in der ecke des dorfes - lustigerweise sind z.b. 500meter luftlinie entfernt 16k verfügbar.
telekom zeigt hier seit jahren überhaupt keine anstalten die kapazitäten zu erhöhen und in zeiten immer größer werdender datenvolumen ist dsl2k wirklich übel.

ich bin jetzt auch niemand, der ausgeprägt zeug runterlädt, aber alleine 2 digitale spiele zu kaufen und downzuloaden ist bei 15-25gb je spiel schon eine lebensaufgabe. wenn man dann noch regelmäßig patches ziehn darf, würde es mit 50gb schon sehr eng.

zum glück hatte der kreis ein einsehen und hat hier auf eigene kosten glasfaser verlegt, damit quasi das gesamte kreisgebiet inkl. 5000seelen gemeinden jetzt am glasfaser hängt.

dort hab ich mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet und hoffe bald mein vdsl mit 50mbit zu bekommen


----------



## Legendary (30. März 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ja schon klar. Für die Power-User hat das nicht mal gereicht wenn sie eine 1Mbit-Leitung hatten. Aber Hauptsache noch eine zwei oder drei TB-Festplatte um das gesaugte alles noch speichern zu können. Wenn man mal die doch noch relativ kleine Gruppe aussen vor lässt, dann reicht das allemal aus. Die meisten nutzen das Internet doch nur zum surfen oder um die Farbe ihres letzten Dünnfiffs anderen Nutzern von Facebook und Co. mitzuteilen.



Deswegen sag ich auch DSL 16.000 dazu. Leute, die sowieso nur bissl auf Facebook surfen nehmen sich meistens sicherlich kein teureres DSL 16.000 sondern eher ein 6.000 oder weniger. 


Wenn man alleine mal rechnet, was mittlerweile das surfen an Traffic benötigt, wenn man hochauflösende Fotos ansieht, dann die Werbebanner, Werbevideos, dann ein wenig Youtube zwischendurch und Online Gaming, da kriegt man schnell Volumen zusammen.


----------



## Ogil (30. März 2013)

Es kommt ja auch immer drauf an wie gedrosselt wird. Mein Anbieter (ein Kabelanbieter) drosselt auch - allerdings nur wenn man zur "Hauptzeit" (also zwischen 8-18h) ein bestimmtes Datenvolumen (glaub 3GB oder so) am jeweiligen Tag ueberschreitet. Funktionieren tut dann freilich alles trotzdem noch - man wird halt um 75% ausgebremst. Bei einem 20MBit-Anschluss sind das dann halt trotzdem noch 5MBit und man kann noch immer ohne Probleme alles machen - man laedt dann nur etwas langsamer. Sobald die Hauptzeit bzw. der Kalendertag vorbei ist, wird man dann wieder entbremst. Also eigentlich recht fair. Wer damit nicht leben kann, kann das "Superpoweruser"-Paket buchen mit 50MBit und ohne jede Drosselung.


----------



## Legendary (30. März 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wer damit nicht leben kann, kann das "Superpoweruser"-Paket buchen mit 50MBit und ohne jede Drosselung.


Und das kostet dann den eigentlichen regulären Preis (wie jetzt DSL 16000 bei der T-Com kostet) + 50% obendrauf?


DAS ist doch das einzige, dass die T-Com will, noch MEHR MEHR MEHR Geld scheffeln und nix dafür leisten, den Ausbau am besten auch noch zurückfahren und abwarten was der blöde User sagt. Ich hab eigentlich viel von der T-Com gehalten, bin da schon sehr lange mit Mobilfunk und DSL Kunde aber wenn DAS durchkommen sollte werd ich mir was anderes überlegen, 50 Euro Telefonie + DSL + dann noch eine Zusatzpauschale sind mir dann doch zu viel für das geleistete.


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2013)

Legendary, Du solltest Dich erstm mal richtig informieren, da Deine Theorie fast komplett falsch ist, was den Preis angeht!
Ich habe bei der Telekom letztes Jahr einen Vorschlag zur Umstellung von 16k auf 50k bekommen.
Und ich zahle seitdem keinen Cent mehr, wie vorher bei 16k - also keinen Aufschlag für bessere Verbindung.
Einzig alleine für den neuen notwendig gewordenen Router zahl ich etwas drauf.
Auch sind es insgesamt bei weitem keine 50&#8364; derzeit.

*ps.* 
Und jede Firma will Gewinn machen - das ist auch bei jedem Anbieter so!


----------



## Legendary (30. März 2013)

Achso ok und die Rechnung die wir monatlich bekommen kann ich nicht ablesen oder was?!   

Telefonie Flat ins deutsche Festnetz
DSL 16.000+
Entertain
ISDN


52,95 €


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2013)

Dann habe ich das mit Entertain übersehen - das habe ich auch gar nicht (kein Bedarf)

Ich habe 50k DSL (Intenet/Telefonie-Flat) bei knapp 40&#8364; 
Dazu kommt noch die Routermiete von ca 2&#8364;.

Und wozu hast Du noch ISDN im Paket dabei, wenn Du doch DSL hast?


----------



## Legendary (30. März 2013)

Haben noch ein Fax mit anderer Rufnummer dranhängen.


----------



## myadictivo (30. März 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Es kommt ja auch immer drauf an wie gedrosselt wird. Mein Anbieter (ein Kabelanbieter) drosselt auch - allerdings nur wenn man zur "Hauptzeit" (also zwischen 8-18h) ein bestimmtes Datenvolumen (glaub 3GB oder so) am jeweiligen Tag ueberschreitet.


in ballungszentren ist das mit sicherheit ja auch nicht verkehrt  mein vdsl wird nach aussage aus dem beratungsgespräch in der übertragung auch schwanken, je nachdem wieviele leute halt grade am knoten hängen. nach aussage von dem berater wird sich das aber maximal so 10-15% geben. und mit 50mbit habe ich da genug reserve, zumal es selbst dann noch um ein vielfaches schneller ist als meine jetzige anbindung.

ich hoffe nur, dass ich aber standardmäßig zumindest ansatzweise die volle bandbreite nutzen kann. vor 15min kam nämlich schon ein bestätigungsbrief vom anbieter, der entgegen der aussage des berater sowas enthält wie "die bandbreite hängt von qualität der leitung etc ab" und ich habe keine lust 50mbit zu zahlen und im endeffekt mit 15 oder so am netz zu hängen.

aber das werd ich dann sehn, wenns soweit ist und ggf. meinen vertrag dann auch anpassen / runterstufen


----------



## Dagonzo (30. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Achso ok und die Rechnung die wir monatlich bekommen kann ich nicht ablesen oder was?!
> 
> Telefonie Flat ins deutsche Festnetz
> DSL 16.000+
> ...


Also so wirklich viel ist das ja nicht. Klar andere bieten es etwas billiger an. Aber der Marktführer, egal im welchen Bereich, ist eigentlich auch immer der teuerste. Und für Leute die jeden Euro zweimal umdrehen müssen, kommen dann halt nur die günstigeren Alternativen in Frage.
Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass es noch nicht mal 15 Jahre her ist, wo man bei der Telekom DSL 768/128KBit und eine Begrenzung auf 100Std. im Monat inkl. ISDN 90€/179DM dafür bezahlte. Da kam man inklusive der Telefoneinheiten schnell auf 125€/250DM.
Aber was soll man heute machen? Auch wenn in diesem Bereich alles deutlich billiger geworden ist, der Ausbau muss halt finanziert werden. Andere Anbieter geben/können dafür gar keine Gelder ausgeben.
Einige Firmen, wie z.B. die QSC-AG, bei denen ich auch mal gute 6 Jahre Kunde war, haben ein komplett eigenständiges Netz. Problem ist nur, das sie deswegen auch verdammt teuer sind. Aber die waren noch mal eine ganze Ecke besser als die Telekom, was Leitungsqualität und Service angeht.
Ehrlich gesagt gebe ich gerne ein paar Euro mehr aus, denn der Service bei der Telekom stimmt einfach auch wenn es nicht perfekt ist. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen können sich die anderen Anbieter da echt eine Scheibe abschneiden. Die Telekom ist immer erreichbar, Warteschleifen so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden, die Servicenummern sind in der Regel immer kostenlos. Und in größeren Städten hat man überall die T-Punkte, bei denen man sich auch mal direkt schnell beraten lassen kann. Kostet natürlich auch alles Geld, was sich bei der monatlichen Rechnung niederschlägt, aber das gebe ich dann gerne aus.
Aber wie es bei Quasi-Monopolisten ja eigentlich immer so ist, egal in welcher Branche, die größten sind immer die Buhmänner.

Edit:
Aber jetzt müssen wir erst mal sehen, wie sich das alles entwickelt. Wenn die Leitungen immer schneller werden und die Daten immer größer werden, wegen den teiweise recht aufwändigen Webseiten, dann werden sicherlich die GB-Limits auch mal angehoben werden. Das es aber mit der Begrenzung kommen wird, ist meiner Meinung nach so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Was dann letzten endes daraus gemacht wird, steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (30. März 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ja schon klar. Für die Power-User hat das nicht mal gereicht wenn sie eine 1Mbit-Leitung hatten. Aber Hauptsache noch eine zwei oder drei TB-Festplatte um das gesaugte alles noch speichern zu können. Wenn man mal die doch noch relativ kleine Gruppe aussen vor lässt, dann reicht das allemal aus. Die meisten nutzen das Internet doch nur zum surfen oder um die Farbe ihres letzten Dünnfiffs anderen Nutzern von Facebook und Co. mitzuteilen.
> Wenn man sowas wie Maxdome benutzt wegen Filme usw. dann gibt es auch andere Lösungen. Bei meinem T-Home Entertain zählt IPTV auch nicht zum normalen Datenvolumen dazu.



Hauptsache das Telekom eigene Angebot geht noch und belastet dein verbrauchtes Volumen nicht...das du mit dem IP Traffic von T-Home die Infrastruktur praktisch genauso stark belastet wie wenn du Filme von einem anderen Anbieter schaust interessiert dich dabei scheinbar nicht wirklich?

Und das damit alle anderen Cloud-Dienste-Anbieter praktisch für Telekom Kunden nicht mehr nutzbar wären und sie gezwungen wäre auf Telekom eigene Cloud-Dienste auszuweichen, die dann natürlich nicht das verbrauchte Volumen belasten. Das ist natürlich nicht das was die Telekom damit bezweckt?

Ich glaube eine weitere Diskussion sparen wir uns, du bist glücklich mit der Telekom und Flats die keine sind, ich bin glücklich ohne Telekom und wünsche ihr das sie damit auf die Nase fliegt ihre Kunden mal wieder zu verarschen


----------



## Dagonzo (30. März 2013)

Lilith schrieb:


> Hauptsache das Telekom eigene Angebot geht noch und belastet dein verbrauchtes Volumen nicht...das du mit dem IP Traffic von T-Home die Infrastruktur praktisch genauso stark belastet wie wenn du Filme von einem anderen Anbieter schaust interessiert dich dabei scheinbar nicht wirklich?


Dafür zahle ich halt auch eine entsprechende Summe und nicht nur 19,90,-.
Für die meisten gilt doch heute nur noch Hauptsache "Billig"
Aber wie heist es immer so schön? Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal, oder muss halt mit Abstrichen leben. Heute wird einem eben nichts mehr geschenkt.
Wenn ich z.B. Kabel-Kunde werden will, müsste ich in meinem Fall erst mal ca. 1.300 Euro Eigenkapital hinblättern nur um überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu haben Fernsehen schauen zu können. Danach müsste ich dann noch einen teuren Einzelanschluss bezahlen. Soviel mal dazu. Und das in einer Hauptstadt wie Berlin. Toll oder? Das Geld dafür habe ich mir dann lieber gekniffen weil damit kann ich schon T-Home für mehr als drei fast vier Jahre schauen und nutzen.


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2013)

Lilith schrieb:


> Hauptsache das Telekom eigene Angebot geht noch und belastet dein verbrauchtes Volumen nicht...das du mit dem IP Traffic von T-Home die Infrastruktur praktisch genauso stark belastet wie wenn du Filme von einem anderen Anbieter schaust interessiert dich dabei scheinbar nicht wirklich?
> ..., ich bin glücklich ohne Telekom und wünsche ihr das sie damit auf die Nase fliegt ihre Kunden mal wieder zu verarschen


Große Worte.
Mehr Belastungen hat T-Home eher durch die ganzen massiven Anbieter.
Was haben die damals versprochen, eigene Leitungen zu ziehen - und was ist daraus geworden.
Sie kriechen lediglich auf gemieteten Leitungen und geben den Kunden noch nichtmal die Geschwindigkeit her, die eigentlich möglich wären.
Fragt sich, wer wen veräppelt bzw. sich veräppeln lässt.
Die Entwicklungen zeigen ja, daß Anbieter wie VF oder 1&1 und co bereits deutlich an Vertrauen verloren haben.

Gerade bei VF wir absichtlich die Kundschaft betrogen, da wird sogar auf Kosten der Mitglieder telefoniert, versprochen und doch nicht gehalten.

Und wie schon gesagt, sowohl VF als auch Kabel Deutschland haben bewußt versucht, mich abzuziehen.
Danke an meinen Anwalt, der solche Machenschaften (jedenfalls in meinen Fällen) unterbunden hat.

ps.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit AOL aus, gibt es die ünerhaupt noch?
Habe schon ewig nix mehr von denen gehört.
Das waren auch schon teils "Kriminelle".


----------



## eMJay (30. März 2013)

Man wirft alle in einen Sack und boxt drauf man trifft immer den richtigen. Egal ob VF, 1und1, Telekom, Kabel und den ganzen Rest eben. Die haben alle etwas was scheiße ist. 

AOL wurde von Alice übernommen. Und hat mir damals wieder geld abgezogen obwohl ich schon vor Jahren bei denen gekündigt habe.


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2013)

Aah, danke - habe das gar nicht so mitbekommen.
Ich war damals auch nicht direkt bei AOL sondern bei deren Tochter Compuserve, welche ganz i.O. schienen.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. März 2013)

OT: Ich finds ja geil, wie ihr hier meinen Thread hijacked.


----------

